# كل ما يتعلق بطلاء المعادن



## ابو العبد@ (20 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
تحيه من اخوكم ابو العبد من فلسطين الحبيبه 
اخوتى الاحبه ارجو من كل لديه خبره فى انشاء مصانع طلاء المعادن بالاحواض مشاركتى الموضوع 
حيث اننى قمت بشراء تنجر (( ترنس كهربائى ))400 امبير وانوى اقامه مشروع صغير لطلاء المعادن 
كما ارغب من ذوى الخبره افادتى فى الموضوع عن الاحواض كيف تتم بنائها وماهى المواد التى يجب ان تكون منها هذه الاحواض وما هى سعتها المناسبه التى تتناسب مع قدره محول الكهرباء الترنس 
حيث ارغب فى صناعه حوض للنيكل وحوض للنحاس وحوض للدهان اللون الاسود 
وكيف تحسب كميات الاملاح المعدنيه التى توضع فى هذه الاحواض بناء على حساب اللتر 
كما اننى محتاج لتوظيف من لديه الخبره فى العمل من سكان قطاع غزه 
الجو منكم التكرم والمساعده فى الشرح والتواصل معى من خلال هذا الموضوع


----------



## mega4paints (23 يوليو 2009)

*طلاء النيكل كروم اللامع وجميع الطلاءات حتى طلاء البلاستيك بالنيكل كروم*

يجب ان تخبر ما نوع الطلاء المطلوب وماهى الانتاجية المطلوبة
كى يتثنى لنا مساعدتك
نحياتى
ياسر الشافعى


----------



## اسلام البدوي (25 يوليو 2009)

أولا: طلاء المعا دن ياأخى الحبيب لا يقوم على تونجر واحد بل كل مرحلة لابد أن يكون لديها تونجر منفصل .
ثانيا: هناك عدة مراحل للطلاء حسب نوع وحجم ومواصفات المشغولات التى سيتم طلاؤها.
لذلك أرجو منك أخى الحبيب أن تحدد .
1- نوع الطلاء ...نيكل كروم ..ذهب ..بلاك نيكل ..قصدرة(جلفنة)............
2- تحديد أشكال المشغولات وأحجامها لأنه يترتب على ذلك تحديد أحمال التناجر​
وأحجام الأحواض وأيضا عدد العمالة المطلوبة.
وسوف أجيب على كل إسفساراتك فى موضوع كامل بإذن الله.​


----------



## chemo100 (28 يوليو 2009)

اخي العزيز انت تحتاج اولا لدراسة الموضوع جيدا ارجو منك اولا ان تعلمني ماهي الاشكال الهندسيه للقطع المطلوب طلائها وحجمها واين ستعمل هذه القطع بعد الطلاء وكيف استطعت ان تحدد نوع الطلاء وهل تبحث عن الطلاء كديكور ام حمايه اجبني كي استطع مساعدتك
تحياتي 
رئيس كيميائين/كيمو
باحث في الطلاء الكهروكيميائي للمعادن وحمايتها من التاكل


----------



## مصنع الكيميائي (29 يوليو 2009)

chemo100 قال:


> اخي العزيز انت تحتاج اولا لدراسة الموضوع جيدا ارجو منك اولا ان تعلمني ماهي الاشكال الهندسيه للقطع المطلوب طلائها وحجمها واين ستعمل هذه القطع بعد الطلاء وكيف استطعت ان تحدد نوع الطلاء وهل تبحث عن الطلاء كديكور ام حمايه اجبني كي استطع مساعدتك
> تحياتي
> رئيس كيميائين/كيمو
> باحث في الطلاء الكهروكيميائي للمعادن وحمايتها من التاكل


 
بعد اذن اخي صاحب الموضوع 


الاخ كيمو عندي خزانات حديد وابي استخدمها لتخزين حمض الكبريتيك بس المشكله ان الحمض ياكلها ماهو المخرج في هذه الحاله ؟؟ هل فيه نوع طلاء بالرول (( بالفرشاه )) ينفع ؟ لأني سمعت عن وجود ماده تطلىى بالفرشاه وتمنع حمض الكبريتيك من اكل الخزان 

(( السؤال موجه للجميع ))

مع خالص شكري وتقديري لكم جميعاً


----------



## عالم الصيانة (27 أغسطس 2009)

الأخوة الأكارم انا بحاجة ماسة لصناعة حوض طلاء نحاس سعة الحوض مايقارب 700 جالون

هل من مساعدة ؟


----------



## جميله ابو حريد (17 ديسمبر 2009)

اخوانى اريد المساعدهمنكم اهل الخبره اريد ان اتعلم منكم كيفيه الطلاء بالتنونجرومعرفه المواد المستخدمه لطلاء بماء الذهب ارجوكم افيدونى


----------



## يوسف حوشية (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد بحث عن كيفية طلاء المعادن من (مراحل التخطييط الى التنفيذ


----------



## ربيع ملاطم (16 يناير 2010)

بالنسبة الي عملية التغطية بالنيكل ... تحتاج الي خط متكامل من الاحواض للاعداد سير العملية بشكل جيد 
1 - ازالة الزيوت والشحوم 
2- الغسيل بالماء 
3- التنظيف بالحامض 
4 - الغسيل بالماء 
5 - عملية التخديش لسطح المعدن 
6- التغطية بالنيكل 
7- الغسيل بالماء 
8 - التجفيف 
9 - مراقبة جودة التغطية 
طبعا كل عملية لها خلطة معينة من المواد الكيميائية حسب التركيز . 
اخي الكريم .... نبدة بسيطة علي هدا الموضوع ...أي أستفسار يتعلق بالتغطية الكيميائية والتغطية الكهروكيميائية سوف تجدها أنشاءالله


----------



## chemist.mohamed (18 يناير 2010)

مشكورين علي مجهودكم الرائع ولو يكلل هذا المجهود الرائع بكتاب عن طلاء المعادن


----------



## doha man55 (27 يناير 2011)

انا عندى وحدة طلاء معادن كاملة واريد ان ازود خبرتى الملية بالمعلومات النظرية فهل يوجد كتب تخص المجال ام لا وان كان يوجد كتب فاين هى


----------



## طارق حسبون (19 أكتوبر 2014)

مصنع الكيميائي قال:


> بعد اذن اخي صاحب الموضوع
> 
> 
> الاخ كيمو عندي خزانات حديد وابي استخدمها لتخزين حمض الكبريتيك بس المشكله ان الحمض ياكلها ماهو المخرج في هذه الحاله ؟؟ هل فيه نوع طلاء بالرول (( بالفرشاه )) ينفع ؟ لأني سمعت عن وجود ماده تطلىى بالفرشاه وتمنع حمض الكبريتيك من اكل الخزان
> ...


لامانع لتخزين حامض الكبريتيك المركز في خزانات حديد


----------



## طارق حسبون (19 أكتوبر 2014)

عالم الصيانة قال:


> الأخوة الأكارم انا بحاجة ماسة لصناعة حوض طلاء نحاس سعة الحوض مايقارب 700 جالون
> 
> هل من مساعدة ؟


هناك نوعيين من احواض طلاء النحاس
1-حوض النحاس القلوي
2-حوض النحاس الحامضي
فلو سمحت اعطني فكرة عن نوع المشغولة المراد طلائها وكذلك الهدف من الطلاء حتي استطيع ان اختار لك حوض النحاس المناسب


----------



## سعيد كروم (25 أكتوبر 2014)

طارق حسبون قال:


> لامانع لتخزين حامض الكبريتيك المركز في خزانات حديد



السلام عليكم اسف يابشمهندس طارق حسين راجع معلوماتك تاني بالنسبه لحامض الكبريتيك المركز لان الحامض المخفف بيأكل الحديد بعد مده فما بالك بالحامض المركز والا كان الحامض يوضع في براميل صاج بدل البراميل البلاستك وللاخ الي بيسئل علي تخزيين حامض الكبريتيك في خزانات حديد يجب تبطين الخزانات بالبي في سي -pvc- او الفيبر المقاوم للكيماويات اوالرصاص او وضع الحامض في براميل بلاستيك مخصصه للكيماويات مع تحياتي وشكرأ


----------

